# Lambing at last NEW pics



## Royd Wood (Feb 27, 2012)

At last lambing is well under way with another2 looking like starting tonight so thought I would keep updating with pics

Here's the dad Robbie he's a big fella







This little ram was born early this morning


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations! What a cute lamb and your ram looks awesome too


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 27, 2012)

Such a cute face...awww  Congratulations!!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## bnbfarm (Feb 28, 2012)

Very cute . what breed is that ?


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 28, 2012)

bnbfarm said:
			
		

> Very cute . what breed is that ?


We have Romney - This breed originate from the Romney Marsh area of Kent in England. Not flighty in the slightest 
More lambs due any minute soshould have more pics later


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 28, 2012)

What a sweet face!


----------



## bnbfarm (Feb 28, 2012)

I breed Dorset's and they look a little a like only the dorset's look more taller


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 29, 2012)

Building jugs and filling them straight away - One lambed yesterday afternoon single ram a really big fella, another single ram born very early this morning and one has just now dropped a ram but I think there is a good chance of a twin to follow  
Then I have another ewe who looks a cert for this afternoon ??????? pics soon


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 29, 2012)

Just nipped back to the barn to see if she will have a second lamb and the dead cert for this afternoon is already underway (bag showing) 
Dont ever recall them lambing this close together before


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol, at least you will have it over with and be able to relax soon . Looking forward to pics when you can catch your breath.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 29, 2012)

Update 
No twin for mama sheep just a single big ram lamb (first time she's singled) The other ewe dropped 2 good size rams this afternoon. So we have 8 ram lambs and just 2 ewes. 
Get the night off tonight as no more are really close maybe a break for a week ?????


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 1, 2012)

The ewe at the back is in labour as mum cleans up the bed and lamb which is only a few minutes old. Last week we had pigs farrowing at the same time and today we had 3 ewes go into lambing. All good fun 







Our oldest ewe has always had twins but just a single lamb this time.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 1, 2012)

CUTE cute cute!  And nice udder on that ewe in the back!   This is definitely the year of boys!  Darn it!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 1, 2012)

Congratulations on your new lambs! With all those rams I guess you'll be eating a lot of lamb this year  We're at 22 ewes to 12 rams right now.

Liz


----------

